# Pet Insurance recommendations please.



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

We are getting closer, Louis comes with 4 weeks pet plan insurance but I am starting to get quotes. the only problem is that I have to put that he is not chipped because they ask for a serial number and he won't get chipped until he is 10 weeks.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I found that it didn't make too much difference to the quote - try John Lewis, they have great cover and are very competitive. Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

I have got a quote from John Lewis and must admit I am favouring them. Would you go for the middle quote or the premium.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I think we went with around 7500 or 8000 of cover. On our 2nd year and was pleased to note that the premium didn't go up much at renewal.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

More than. Their top policy seemed very reasonable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Kipling krazy (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi

I'm with LV but it isn't cheap and I haven't had to test it. Just got a renewal but Alfie has been microchipped and neutered since so rang to see if this would make a difference. The price was exactly the same.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I've gone with Pet Protect after much research and deliberation. They don't have an excess which is a big consideration for us. The downside is that theft, dying and straying are Not covered.


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

After much searching I went with More Than too, top level has good cover & not expensive


----------

